# Jura Impressa 201 fault



## TuonoV (May 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've got a Jura Impress 201 automatic coffee machine. Unfortunately it's developed a strange fault - when you start to make a coffee, it would grind the coffee and start the motor. You'd get a tiny tiny bit of coffee drip out into the cup, and the rest ends up going into the rubbish with the ground coffee.

After that, all of the lights on the front flash, and none of the buttons do anything.

I've had a look and couldn't see anything obviously wrong, and none of the hoses seemed to be blocked or damaged.

The strange thing is that if I leave it for a few days, I can get as far as making one or two cups of coffee, then it starts doing it again.

I was just wondering if anybody had seen any faults like this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## EUG (May 15, 2012)

Hi it sounds like the piston seal is damaged not expensive or too difficult to replace.

They are a wearing part and should be replaced on a service.

hope it helps


----------

